# CT Offers/QL3's



## JYPORT87 (8 May 2014)

Does anyone know if the CT offers have been given for this fiscal year?

Also, anyone know of the QL3 dates coming up?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dissident (8 May 2014)

1. Don't know.
2. June is what I heard, from multiple reliable sources.


----------



## JYPORT87 (8 May 2014)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> 1. Don't know.
> 2. June is what I heard, from multiple reliable sources.



I've heard may 29 and the fall for sure. And apparently there is another one end of June/July?

Is that close to what you heard


----------



## dan005e (8 May 2014)

Couple of the guys that were on my MPAC that I've kept in touch with were CTs. One guy got his offer and I think he is going on course fairly soon. All of us OTs seem to be waiting till late summer/fall for QL3 at the earliest.


----------



## Dissident (8 May 2014)

JYPORT87 said:
			
		

> I've heard may 29 and the fall for sure. And apparently there is another one end of June/July?
> 
> Is that close to what you heard



Yes


----------



## JYPORT87 (8 May 2014)

dan005e said:
			
		

> Couple of the guys that were on my MPAC that I've kept in touch with were CTs. One guy got his offer and I think he is going on course fairly soon. All of us OTs seem to be waiting till late summer/fall for QL3 at the earliest.



Roughly when did he get his offer?


----------



## Madjai (28 May 2014)

Two guys from my unit got their offer.  One got it about a month ago, the other about last week or so.  First guy got his for 29 May, not sure about the second but I don't believe it's the same date.

I was told I'm getting my offer in two weeks, and I just did my MPAC a couple of weeks ago.

I also heard there are courses in June, July, Sept, Oct, Jan, Feb, Mar.  One of them should be french.  If you're coming from civy street you won't hear anything until around September for an offer.


----------



## Dissident (28 May 2014)

Madjai said:
			
		

> I also heard there are courses in June, July, Sept, Oct, Jan, Feb, Mar.  One of them should be french.



I really _doubt_ CFMPA can/would run 4 QL3s at the same time. Last I heard one was going to start in the summer (June?) and one in the fall (September?) My information is dated as of a month ago. You should check your sources.


----------



## dan005e (28 May 2014)

What Madjai posted follows with what I saw on the CFMPA DIN site under course dates, one starting every monthish after the early June one. Which also follows what we were told on the March MPAC by the standards WO. "One starting in june then one every 6 weeks or so afterwards for awhile". Granted take that with a grain of salt, things change all the time for sure and I may be right out to lunch.

I know on the OT side, those of us that got offers have heard nothing on when QL3 may start, or when we may be loaded. I'll believe it when I'm in Borden and the course has started.


----------



## Dissident (28 May 2014)

If the courses are listed on the DIN then that's a good sign. 

From talking to an instructor at CFMPA last month I walked away with the impression that running 3 course simultaneously would be hard. So running a fourth one was very doubtful.

Looks like I was wrong. Carry on.


----------



## dan005e (28 May 2014)

As a caveat of what I posted, only the June course had a FIN code attached to it so far. With all the fiscal restraint and cut backs going on, who knows what that will mean for courses and the training system. I know we are cutting back courses right now and its all about money.


----------



## Madjai (29 May 2014)

I also heard that with the new Academy being built they aren't expecting any courses to be run in 2015, which is why there are so many this fiscal.

As usual, the rumour mill keeps on turning... so take it as a possibility and nothing more.


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Jun 2014)

Madjai said:
			
		

> I also heard that with the new Academy being built they aren't expecting any courses to be run in 2015, which is why there are so many this fiscal.
> 
> As usual, the rumour mill keeps on turning... so take it as a possibility and nothing more.



Or morning PT will consist of a line of QL3 students carrying boxes from the old Academy lines to the new ones...  >


----------



## Shamrock (2 Jun 2014)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Or morning PT will consist of a line of QL3 students carrying boxes from the old Academy lines to the new ones...  >



Crossload Fit


----------



## Tibbson (2 Jun 2014)

Another angle to consider is that they run a number of reserve QL 3 courses in the summer so, perhaps, some of the ones you saw on the DIN may be those.


----------



## dan005e (2 Jun 2014)

How long are the reserve QL3s? All the ones that were listed were 6 months long. The list is supposed to be current as of February which is a decade in army planning time, so who knows.


----------



## Dissident (2 Jun 2014)

Reserve QL3s should be 9 weeks long. They are, for sure, not 6 months long.


----------

